# Desk Fountain Pen??



## Mack C. (May 12, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a Desk Fountain pen?

My customer has BP/FP desk set from the white dot people (Cross?) It is a cheap plastic 2some (1980's) which he would like replaced with something more up to date.

I can replace the BP with something very much up to date, but I have not been able to find an FP worth putting in a desk set to match the BP. The FP is molded in the set and I see no way to remove and reinsert in a wood body.

I will be using the Perfect Fit assembly to make the desk set BP.


----------



## hewunch (May 12, 2011)

You can use the Jr. Gent. Just mount the cap tube in the desk part and press in the center band.


----------



## ed4copies (May 12, 2011)

Mack,

Would it be possible to take a picture of the desk set, as it is now?

I know of several ways to mount pens, but I am not picturing what you are trying to "save" from the existing one.

Sorry, 
Ed


----------



## Whaler (May 12, 2011)

I use the cap tube of the kit I a using and press in the center band coupler. I only do RBs as I think there might be messy issue with a FP nib being stored in the down position.


----------



## Rick_G (May 12, 2011)

Hey Mack check this one out http://www.laulauwood.net/node/113  I've got one on my desk and just checked the Triton rollerball fits perfectly,  If the fountain pen is no longer the combination may do the job for you.  Might want to check with them  the picture now shows black threads, mine is the same bottom end as the triton.


----------



## Chthulhu (May 12, 2011)

That white dot indicates Sheaffer as the manufacturer (unless it's an imitator), and used to mean that the pen carried a lifetime warranty. Sadly, that has not been true for many years, now.


----------



## Mack C. (May 13, 2011)

Chthulhu said:


> That white dot indicates Sheaffer as the manufacturer (unless it's an imitator), and used to mean that the pen carried a lifetime warranty. Sadly, that has not been true for many years, now.


Hi Mike; You are quite correct; it is a Sheaffer set, on a piece of quartz. The date of the brass plaque with the customers name is 1981.


----------



## Mack C. (May 13, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Mack,
> 
> Would it be possible to take a picture of the desk set, as it is now?
> 
> ...


Hi Ed; I'm really not trying to save any of the kit. Here's a pic of the end of the FP on a cheap piece of plastic 7" in length! (my description, not his!)





I'm trying to give him an FP that will fit in the holders that are in his desk set now.

Here's a pic of the prototype BP I will be presenting to him. It has been done using Perfect Fit hardware. He has chosen DI as his wood of choice. I think it will look very expensive and better fit the image of the quartz it is sitting on! 






And thanks to all who have responded. I will be giving your suggestions a good look!


----------



## bradh (May 13, 2011)

Mack, the FP looks like it has a friction fit to keep the ink from drying.
Here is an idea, use a Regency FP kit, the nib section is turned on these kits. It might be possible to size the nib section to the stand. I am not sure the sizes are correct, you would have to check it out.

  PS: I like the BP, the shape and style are beautiful.


----------



## hewunch (May 13, 2011)

OK, I think the Jrs have a cap on the nib. You could use that cap in your funnel (if it fits) and that would make the pen a friction fit.


----------



## Mack C. (May 13, 2011)

bradh said:


> Mack, the FP looks like it has a friction fit to keep the ink from drying.
> Here is an idea, use a Regency FP kit, the nib section is turned on these kits. It might be possible to size the nib section to the stand. I am not sure the sizes are correct, you would have to check it out.
> 
> PS: I like the BP, the shape and style are beautiful.


Hi Brad; Thanks, I was hoping there would be an FP out there somewhere that I could use to match the BP.

The gentleman said he would alternatively consider a pencil and BP. That's why I designed the BP on the Perfect Fit chassis, since it can be used as a pencil as well!


----------

